# Alexandria



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Just got back this morning and the city is AMAZING!!!!! Definitely worth another visit, a week is not long enough! Thanks Mens for your advice on where to go beforehand. I have to admit I didn't make it to those places, but thoroughly enjoyed my stay regardless. Has the most amazing meal at Fish Market with the most amazing sea view (and sunset over the city) and although didn't make it to Delices did rather enjoy the delights of La Poire. Just to mention a few highlights of the week, but all in all a great place - if any other expats have not yet ventured north HIGHLY RECOMMENDED - it's taken me over three years of living in this country to do it so am happy I finally have!!! Next stop Luxor


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Luxor is fantastic too although I have never had so many people hassle me for baksheesh in my life. I really felt like a walking wallet there! But it is really amazing. Just don't make the mistake of visiting in August like I did. I thought I was going to melt.....


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm really glad you had a great time in Alexandria. Fish market has one of the best views of Alexandria.

La Poire is nice, I think it is the biggest (or one of the biggest) pastry chains in Egypt. I like the Stanley branch.


----------

